# Snake spills venomous secrets



## News Bot (Dec 12, 2011)

Examining venom from a variety of poisonous snakes, scientist have discovered why the bite of one small black, yellow and red serpent called the Texas coral snake can be so painful.

*Published On:* 18-Nov-11 03:28 AM
*Source:* ScienceDaily

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## longqi (Dec 12, 2011)

That is way cool
I wonder how much of the pain is psychosomatic?

Another excellent article on same page about spitting cobras
Maybe we just dont know how to measure their seemingly tiny brains?


----------



## saratoga (Dec 12, 2011)

Good articles, just a shame about the photo which isn't a Coral Snake! (Milk Snake????)


----------

